# Favorite fast food restaurant?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

What is your favorite fast food restaurant?



It's McDonald's for me.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Burger king>Taco Bell> Wendys> Mcdonalds>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> KFC.
Don't have the others here. We have Popeyes & Rally's instead.


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

Does Subway count?


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't have one, because I don't like fast food that much :stu. Some I like more than others but I can't declare a "favorite" because I don't like eating any of them *that much*


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wendy's


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I like Wendy's


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

g0t Anxiety said:


> Does Subway count?


Yup, I'm pretty sure Subway qualifies as a fast food restaurant.

On that note, my favourite is definitely Subway.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

TIM HORTON'S IS NOT ON THE LIST?! I suppose it's more of a Canadian thing (for now). It's my favorite.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Wendy's is the best out of all the fast food places I've been, way expensive though. Taco Bell is decent, and a great deal price-wise. McD's is garbage except for the angus burgers and shamrock shake. And the elusive mcrib. Oh yeah and Hardee's has good burgers too...although I've always gotten a nasty vibe about that place.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

1. In N Out
2. Arby's
3. Zaxby's is my write in vote.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

McDonald's


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Taco Bell!


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

In-N-Out and Jack In The Box


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I rarely eat out and when I do, I either eat Chik-Fil-A or Sonic. But Chik-Fil-A is by far the best in my opinion.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

When I was a child my parents would take me to McDonald's and order me a Happy Meal without the onions because I was a bit of a picky eater. Every single time without fail, I'd get onions on my burger anyway, scrape them off, damage the bun trying to get the ones that had embedded themselves in it, and eat it while making a face because I could still taste them. I have never forgiven McDonald's.

Burger King became my preferred alternative whenever possible, and it's still where I go when I want to indulge in some fast food.


----------



## marcopolo94 (Feb 4, 2012)

3rd Macdonalds has good fries but small burgers
2nd Burgerking has good burgers but don't really like the fries
1st Wendy's is the total package good burger and fries.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

McDonalds.. omg yes. I must have been a fatty in another life because I could eat there all day.

Its funny, theres ads for burgers on this thread. :b


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Fast food...ewwwwwwwwwww no way !


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Burger King and Taco Bell. Fast food is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Neutrino said:


> TIM HORTON'S IS NOT ON THE LIST?! I suppose it's more of a Canadian thing (for now). It's my favorite.


omg i love timmys!! they dont have them where i live now but there are lots of tim hortons in michigan. i actually used to work at one, and it didn't totally turn me off to it. i LOVE timmys so much! :clap


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Popeye's and White Castle.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm in love with the chocolate waterfall at the Golden Corral.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Wendys :mushy


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I used to like Taco Bell but the last time I went to one (combo Taco Bell/KFC), I nearly keeled over from the smell. Think cause I've been vegetarian for a few years, I've become sensitive to the smell of dead meat.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

No Jack in the Box? 

I've been trying to avoid fastfood while I lose weight, but I'll have a burger from JitB every 2 months or so. 2gud.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Is Panda Express considered fast food? Love that Orange Chicken.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

McDonald's breakfast


----------



## AmeriSwede (Jan 24, 2012)

Zaxby's


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Arby's all the way. I also like Jack in the Box a lot, and Chik-fil-a has badass icecream. ;D


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've thought of a few more restaurants since I made that poll. Sorry. Guess I had a brain cramp or something.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I love Culver's. They have amazing cheese curds and frozen custard. I think they are mostly located in the Midwest.


----------



## Snail Shells (Feb 11, 2012)

Chick-fil-A for sure. I'd say Five Guys but I don't really consider that fast food.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

What the hell is Weinerschnitzel?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

It's a big shame Chick-fil-A is not on the list. That's pretty much my only favorite fast food place.


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

I love me some Chik-Fil-A.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Tim Horton's


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mcdonalds is nasty...I'd rather eat out of the trash. Ever read what they actually put in the Mc rib? Tripe (stomach linings) and heart, which are ground up and mashed together into a sticky paste, then pressed into patties and called a "rib sandwich". Yum. They also used ammonium hydroxide in their ground beef until recently, which basically makes meat that would otherwise be unfit for human consumption edible. 

I try to avoid fast food but when I do eat there I try to stick with unprocessed things like chicken strips or fillets. Anything ground up its hard telling what might be mixed in. Around here I usually stick with Hardee's, but I try to avoid their burgers and usually go with the chicken or roast beef sandwich.


----------



## BellasLullaby (Apr 27, 2011)

Zaxby's


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I voted other for me. Subway and Pizza Hut rule <3


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

I hate fast food in general. Subway is the one decent place I go sometimes to.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I love In-N-Out burgers!!!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I like _Panera_, but I don't think that counts.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

gustafsg said:


> I love Culver's. They have amazing cheese curds and frozen custard. I think they are mostly located in the Midwest.


 I like their burgers just because they use those red onions on them that I love.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I can't choose. We don't even have half of those places in my country. :b


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

There is a vegan place here that I frequently order from. I would eat there everyday until I get sick of it but it is expensive on my limited budget. From what is listed, I like taco bell the most. If a person did a month long documentary eating only taco bell, his health would deteriorate at record pace.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I never eat out anymore, but sometimes will pop into KFC with a friend to get some food to go, I loves my fried chicken.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Chipotle


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Moe's and Panda Express


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Steak N' Shake!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I like Five Guys Burgers and Fries


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

McDonald's.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Wendy's! 

I want fries and a frosty every time I walk past. Which is often.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

McDonalds. Love the seared chicken deluxe burger.


----------



## Funkadelic (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm only familiar with three of the poll options (others must be American restaurants). Anyway, I'll go for McDonald's. Their breakfasts are heavenly.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

McDonalds closely followed by Burger King. I haven't seen many of the others here in the U.K though.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

People like McDonald's?1? Do they have a different menu in Europe? Their entire business plan is bottom of the barrel prices and indoctrinating kids, and the food reflects this.

My favorite is Subway for its healthy options.
For unhealthy, my favorite is Carl's Jr, whose burgers make a mockery of anything McDonald's offers (a third bun on a big mac? seriously? It's nothing short of a carbohydrate crime that adds nothing to the flavor, it just makes the damn thing look bigger).


----------



## AnAngelsLove (Aug 2, 2010)

OOh thats a hard one! 

I love Mcdonalds & Taco Bell! :b

I vote Mcdonalds!


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Seriously, there's a chain called Weinerschnitzel? I had to google it to believe it, and it looks like they don't even serve Weiner Schnitzel! Total rip off.


----------



## Stanley Joe (Dec 24, 2011)

In n out is the best. Love the fresh cut fries. I just wish the lines , walk in and drive through, werent always so long.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Tim Horton's or New york fries maybe.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Viva mas con un burrito xxl con steak!!!!!!!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Dairy Queen


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Yup, I'm pretty sure Subway qualifies as a fast food restaurant.
> 
> On that note, my favourite is definitely Subway.


 Subway definitely should have been in the poll. There are more Subways out there than any other fast food joint now. From Wiki:


> In March 2011, *Subway* was named "the *most* loved *fast food* chain in the *...* *fast food* chain on Earth, with 33749 restaurants worldwide, 1012 *more than* McDonald's


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Whataburger...


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

None of these restaurants can even hold a candle to In-N-Out. But I don't blame anyone for picking other options because you probably don't know what you're missing. Not enough chains. Although they're everywhere in California.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

What?! Seriously, you left out Subway. Shame on this poll!


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Wendys - purely for the classic frosty.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Out of those I'd choose Wendy's or Arby's but fazolis is my fave.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Whataburger. It's a Texan burger joint.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Whataburger...


Haha, just saw you said Whataburger too! :clap


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

heyJude said:


> Whataburger. It's a Texan burger joint.


I knew you would reply lol since you are probably the only one that knows what I am talking about. I think it's mostly in the south..I don't think northern people know what we are talking about. The breakfast is amazing! I pronounce it Whaterburger ever since I was a kid...weird.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

McDonalds then Subway


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Hehe hope none of you voted for burger king. This image was posted on 4chan the other day with the caption "This is the lettuce you guys eat at burger king". Made national news (well was on MSN homepage anyways, dunno if that qualifies as national news lol)


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

mcdonald's and subway


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Make a mean three bean salad, it's fast. **** you maccy D!


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Quiznos- they have subs like subway, but I think they're way better


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

1Wendys

2McDonald's


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

so _that's_ why my burger tasted like shoe the other day -__- .._*mumbles incoherently*_


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Wendy's. The Baconator is AMAZING.

And the frosties. Those are brilliant too.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

My favorite fast food 'restaurant' is my kitchen. (my wife is a chef, so that helps ;-)
I can walk in, grab something from the fridge or pantry and eat.


----------

